# ISO Orzo recipes



## rlc912 (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm looking for a good orzo recipes that has veggies in it.  Thanks!


----------



## bluespanishsky (Jun 28, 2006)

giada de laurentiis on the food network has a great orzo salad recepie that i make quite a bit.

Orzo Salad 
Recipe courtesy Giada De Laurentiis

Yield: 1 3/4 cups


----------

